
We Will Not Be Registering EasyDNS.SUCKS (2015) - dictum
https://easydns.com/blog/2015/04/10/why-we-will-not-be-registering-easydns-sucks/
======
ocdtrekkie
As the blog suggested may happen, dotsucks.sucks is, in fact, owned by the Vox
Populi registry, and allows people to complain about the .sucks registry.

easydns.sucks appears to still not go anywhere.

------
rum3
Why did they even open the gate and allow all these new stupid tld's? Who
asked for it? It brought nothing good.

